# Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?



## Herr Blobfisch (17. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mir ein Echolot zulegen und habe mir diese zwei Echos rausgesucht, weiss aber nicht welches ich kaufen soll. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Geräte?


----------



## goldfisch12 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Wenn Du nicht mehr als rund 300€ ausgeben willst, würde ich immer den größeren Bildschirm empfehlen. Hier allerdings mit der Einschränkung, das Du beim Striker keinen vollwertigen Kartenplotter hast.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (17. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Einen Kartenplottee brauche ich eigentlich nicht, da so eine Seekarte recht teuer ist und es sie nicht für meine Gewässer gibt. Gibt es außer der Größe und dem Kartenplotter noch Unterschiede zwischen den zwei Geräten?


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Was den Echolotbereich angeht  nicht, auch der mitgelieferte Geber GT20 ist der gleiche.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle ein bisschen länger sparen und mir das Echomap mit 5 Zoll holen.

Damit kannst Du in Echtzeit Deine eigene Karte zeichnen!
:mDer Plotter ist mehr wert, als das Echolot selbst, wenn Du die richtigen Schlüsse daraus ziehen kannst!
(Und wenn Du das nicht kannst, hilft Dir das Echolot auch nicht weiter...)

Hab selbst das Echomap 92SV.
Auch wenn mich daran so einiges nicht ganz und gar nicht glücklich macht, die Karte die ich mir gerade, trotz erschwerter Bedingungen (Tidenhub/Bergschatten/ schlechter Satelitenempfang durch Steilwände) an meinem Hausfjord zusammmenbastle, ist schon beieindruckend!

Aber Bildschirmgröße ist alles!
:mZeichne Die die unterschiedlichen Größen mal im Vergleich auf.
Nachdem ich das gemacht hatte, kam für mich kein 7" mehr in Frage.
Und, auf die Nutzungsdauer gerechnet, macht das Upgrade das Kraut dann auch nicht mehr fett...


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Kann ich nicht mit beiden so eine Karte zeichnen?


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Natürlich kannst Du auch mit dem Striker die Möglichkeiten der Katographierung nutzen. Aber: Das Striker hat keinen SD Karteneinschub, d.h. es wird immer nur der interne Speicher bemüht und dort auch abgelegt. Einzig über wlan und der Active Captain App. lässt sich kommunizieren.

Vom Grundsatz her ist es natürlich richtig, ein Gerät zu kaufen, das einen vollwertigen Plotter und eine externe Speichermöglichkeit (SD Karte) hat. Das Echomap 5cv , wie vorgeschlagen, ist leider ausverkauft. Reststücke im Handel werden zudem zu teuer gehandelt.
Schau Dir doch einmal das Echomap Plus 62cv an (Nachfolgemodell). Das ist ein tolles Gerät mit einem 6´Bildschirm. Kostenpunkt : 559€ mit Geber.
Das sind zwar 200€ mehr als das Striker Plus 5cv aber da hast Du ein deutlich wertigeres Gerät.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Das sind zwar 200€ mehr als das Striker Plus 5cv aber da hast Du ein deutlich wertigeres Gerät.

Und was heisst hier genau wertiger? Nur wegen der Größe oder dem Kartenplotter oder gibt es technische Unterschiede? Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann habe ich beim Striker 2 Millionen Acres also 8094 km2 interner Speicher und ich glaube das reicht mir. Die Activcaptain app brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Das ist immer eine persönliche Entscheidung. Also, wenn Du mit dem was Striker bietet zufrieden bist, prima. Ich persönlich würde immer ein Plottergerät vorziehen. Das ist einmal eine Frage des Komforts, der BIldschirmgröße, der Verarbeitung, der Anschlüsse, der Qualität der Tastatur usw.. Echolottechnisch tut sich da nichts.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (18. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Und 4 zoll sind wirklich zu wenig? Oder kann jemand auch sagen das es ausreicht?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*



Herr Blobfisch schrieb:


> Und 4 zoll sind wirklich zu wenig? Oder kann jemand auch sagen das es ausreicht?


Ob Dir das ausreicht, kannst nur Du entscheiden...

Aber ich würde Dir raten, bevor Du eine Entscheidung triffst die genauen Displaygrößen aufzuzeichnen und da mal eine Zeit draufzuschauen.
Der Unterschied zw. dem 7" und meinem 9" war gigantisch:
:mDas ist gefühlt doppelt so groß...


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Gegenfrage: Wie groß ist der Bildschirm deines Handys?
Das betrachtest Du im Leseabstand, vom Echolot bist Du sicher einiges weiter entfernt.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (19. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Gut dann wird es wohl das 5er. Noch eine Frage zum Akku welchen brauche ich da, um ca 10h damit zu Fischen?#:


----------



## goldfisch12 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Garmin striker plus 5cv oder echomap chirp 42cv?*

Wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt und es günstig sein soll, gibt es im Netz genügend Angebote von AGM Akkus 12V/10A. Bei einem mittleren Stromverbrauch des Striker 5 von ca 0,6Ah, dürfte das bei einem neuen Akku für rund 10 -12h reichen.

Beim Ladegerät sollte man keins verwenden, das weniger als 1A Ladestrom liefert, sonst dauert das Aufladen deutlich zu lang.


----------

